# my continental giant kits



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

my keepers 

captain jack sparrow jr 











captain jack harkness


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so coming for a bunny snatching trip. They are soooooooooooo beautiful i really want a giant house rabbit but Bruce says Suzi (our dog) will leave home she is scared of our netherlands!! 

How old are they now?


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

well they are now 8 weeks i have 4 left 2 does and 2 bucks forsale at the moment 

they are wonderful rabbits every house should have one i have 7 giants and picking up 2 more tommorrow they are so adictive , my dog isnt bothered by them she thinks they are dogs im sure of it lol


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you show them? 

I can understand how your dog thinks they are other dogs they get pretty big. 

My dog got bitten a couple of times by one of my buns when she was a pup she kept going into his territory and trying to get him to play with her toys and Dido wouldn't have it so now she is pretty scared in case they get her again!!

Do you have different colours ?


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 16, 2007)

Aw man, they are so precious .



Now I have a question....

Can us USA people import these bunnies to us? Does it cost a lot? Is therea quarentine period?

After my buns pass on....I would LOVE to have one of those sweeties in my house.


----------



## monklover (Jun 16, 2007)

They are gorgeous!! What big ears they have!:shock:


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Do you show them?
> 
> I can understand how your dog thinks they are other dogs they get pretty big.
> 
> ...


yes i do show them just posted pics for you


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

They are beautiful CaptainJack is my fave. Are you in England or Scotland? We are BRC to but we just have netherlands. We only showed for our first time last week i was so nervous for him!!

What colours are your new ones? its great when you get new bunnies


----------



## storminstaffs (Jun 16, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

im in england you going to stafford on saturday ? should be a great weekend you have to go to bradford show in jan in harrogate it cant be missed brilliant weekend


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

I wanted to go to Stafford and i posted it on the old forum for the brittish people but i am going to a hen night in Edinburgh. Would rather go to Stafford But i am chief bridesmaid so can't get out of it 

Will need to put that on my calendar though. Want to try and get down to a few round Durham. as that is where i come from originally so i have family i can put myself on.

Bruce was meant to go to Lanark today he was going to steward for Mike but he had to work.


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

thats a shame you cant make it you have to do bradford 21st - 23rd jan if you need hotel i can put in direction of great hotel


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jun 16, 2007)

I want to snuggle them until I EXPLODE They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

That would be cool. My hubbie is the BRC member i do all the legwork on colours and stuff but by then we should have at least 3 to show.

The one we went to last week was a really small show but i was a bit low as all the men are really chatty to me and Bruce, but the woman were really cliquey and it put me off a bit.

Have you been showing for long?


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

ive been showing 3 years now my next show after stafford is the great yorkshire show


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats cool. You seem to get quite a lot of shows down there. Do you ever go up to Darlington for the shows there?

I want to get Opi in for showing but he still needs to grow into himself a bit. We have a chinchilla buck we are showing at the moment that we got off another breeder just till our own get big enough we have only been breeding for just over a year. so we are still finding our feet, and we didn't know whether to show or not but thought it was the best way to get to meet other people and get known, hopefully for good rabbits!


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

hi hun listen join 

bunny banter i run this with a friend

http://z11.invisionfree.com/Bunny_Banter/index.php?act=idx 

malcs forum great guy 

http://xsorbit27.com/users5/rabbitchat/index.php

2 uk forums dedicated to helping out uk people who are starting with showing you wil get to meet most of the people on these forums as you get to more shows , any concerns questions you have how silly they may sound they will be answered . did try pm you but it wont let me :?


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, I put them into my favourites i did find the BRC one when this forum was down and registered but am still waiting for my second password to let me see the posts

But i will join those as well. its kinda helpful, i am not even sure how to enter a show as Mike was secretary at the show we went to so Bruce just gave him a phone will need to go email him as we missed today. I am hoping he is getting me a fox to mate to my chinchilla buck. I'm kinda low on does.

You have an amazing animal family and i love your black otter mini lop but not as much as captain jack lol.

I need a bigger shed lol


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Thanks, I put them into my favourites i did find the BRC one when this forum was down and registered but am still waiting for my second password to let me see the posts
> 
> But i will join those as well. its kinda helpful, i am not even sure how to enter a show as Mike was secretary at the show we went to so Bruce just gave him a phone will need to go email him as we missed today. I am hoping he is getting me a fox to mate to my chinchilla buck. I'm kinda low on does.
> 
> ...





> which captain jack . sparrow of harkness ? lol





> if you like them you would have loved their grandad captain jack sparrow





>





> my and jack sadley he died this year





>


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

Both of them lol!!

He was beautiful too he looks so easygoing sitting there very chilled out


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

yes jack was my boy apple is his daughter , he was so funny followed me everywhere but he was my sons really or should i say he was my birthday prezzie but james stole him lol


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

No wonder i would have to bunny nap them as well lol.


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

they all start as mine then the kids steal them lol


----------



## ellissian (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm the other way on. They all start out as the kids pets then I steal them! lol


----------

